# amavisd-new and 'all domains are local'

## Dr_Stein

This used to work in amavisd-new until today's upgrade:

@local_domains_acl = ( '.' ); # all domains are local

Now we're supposed to use @local_domains_maps

I've tried these:

@local_domains_maps = ( read_hash("/etc/postfix/relay") ); # using hash

#or try..

#@local_domains_maps = ( ["."] ); # everything is local 

#didn't work

#@local_domains_maps = ( 1 ); 

I tried to make a map out of my /etc/postfix/relay file (which is just a text file with a list of domain names, one on each line) but it didn't work.

all I want is for amavisd-new to treat everything as a local domain, just like it did before.

Help!

--

Update: Also tried the tips listed here: http://www.fatofthelan.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=129

#or try..

#@local_domains_maps = ( ["."] ); # everything is local 

#didn't work

#@local_domains_maps = ( '.' ); # everything is local 

#didn't work

#@local_domains_maps = ( 1 ); 

@local_domains_acl = qw();

----------

## Makido

Try:

@local_domains_acl = ('.');

and

$mydomain = '';

 :Very Happy: 

Regards,

Maik

----------

